# JLB and other Branson experts -- need advice on resort



## tim (Mar 20, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Branson with the family (3 kids, ages 7, 10 & 12) for Thanksgiving 2007.  This will be our first trip to Branson.  I want to start a RCI search for a nice resort that has very nice accommodations and the kids would like as well.  Any suggestions?  It must be a RCI resort as I will attempt to exchange into it.  I just checked on RCI and see that the French Quarter is available and Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort.   From the TUG reviews, the French Quarter appears nice.  Big Cedar is not coming up.  Is it worth trying to do an ongoing search to see if I could get Big Cedar?  What are the chances of that?  Any other resorts I should consider?  Thanks.


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 20, 2006)

Bluegreen member can not deposit units more than 11 months out, so Nov 07 Big Cedar units won't be available until the end of year (unless developer units can be deposited earlier).  There has been reports of strange trade power at Big Cedar, so use your deposit to see if you can pull the 6/6 units (cabin) on Dec 22, 29 2006.  If so, you should have a good chance with ongoing search.  Nov Branson shouldn't be a hard trade (just see how many units are still sitting there for 06, including French Quarter), and you can afford to wait.


----------



## JLB (Mar 20, 2006)

*I agree.*

Don't sweat getting something decent.  There will be plenty.  Even BCWC will show up, at least lodge units.  It will likely even be on Extra Vacations.

When I checked last October or so, you could stay in the Branson area on EV or Last Calls from then until the first of June, for as little as $150 a week, I believe.

What does your family like to do and what sort of resort setting are you looking for?


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 20, 2006)

jlb: we'll be in Branson Nov. 11-18 this year. What is best website to order tickets to shows like the violinist?  Any recommendations on other shows?  We like musicals but no honky tonky.  Thank you!


----------



## tim (Mar 20, 2006)

JLB -- thanks.  I now am thinking about convincing the wife to go to Branson this Thanksgiving rather than 2007.  Although, I am pretty sure she would love the Big Cedar resort, I am fearful that I am probably too late to get it now for this year.  As far as what we like, we have never been to Branson so I think we will want to see a few shows, see the City with the X-mas lights, and see the countryside.  My wife loves to go on nature walks and see pretty hills, etc.  So, we will want to do some stuff in Branson, but also see the area a bit.  If we go this year and can't get Big Cedar, what resorts do you recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Mar 20, 2006)

Last year there were 120 major attractions in Branson.  This year there will be more, including Dick Clark's new American Bandstand theater.

Everyone has their favorites so I kinda shy away from recommending shows.  We do have our favorites but believe that the level of talent is sufficient that there is something good for everyone's tastes, and era.

I feel like every time I list what we like we are slighting someone.  Of course, you have to do Shoji Tabuchi at least once.  Don't bother looking for discounts for that.  Just bite the bullet and go see it.  We like Cirque, 50's at the Hop, Pierce Arrow, Doug Gabriel, Legends in Concert, the Magnificent 7, Joey Riley (with or without Mickey Gilley) . . . 

. . . about this point I start trying to think if we have ever seen any really bad show and the only one I can recall was Brett Daniels, a magician at the Grand Palace last year.  Almost every trick he tried did not work.  It was really pretty hilarious.  Our Great Aunt was with us and she is a bit elderly and forgetful.  She kept saying, loud enough for everyone to hear, "We didn't pay to get in here did we?"

Here's some Branson sites.  I don;t test them every day, so can't guarantee if they are all working.  Try Missouri Bargains first.  In addition, folks seem to be pleased with 2 For 1 tickets, located at 76 and Gretna.

http://www.missouribargains.com/store.cfm?action=itemSelect&search=branson

http://www.branson.com/shows.htm

http://bransonfamilydiscounts.com/

http://www.bigriverbargains.com/

http://www.bransonconnection.com/default1.htm

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/

http://www.reservebranson.com/

http://www.bransoncritic.org/

http://www.bransoncourier.com/

http://www.1branson.com/


----------



## JLB (Mar 20, 2006)

There are several lighting displays but none are prettier than Silver Dollar City and the grounds at Big Cedar.

The Sightings rule makes it more difficult to answer your question than it would be if we could post Sightings in a forum other than the Sightings forum.  I could just post what I see and give you my recommendations, for all to see.

At this time I am seeing 17 Branson resorts through RCI for Thanksgiving week, 2006.   Big Cedar is not among them, but although my trader has historically seen everything available, and that has been confirmed by my Inside Guy, it seems to be impaired when it comes to Big Cedar.  I know others with the same problem.  No one has been able to explain that.

All I'm seeing at Big Cedar is a studio for a week in December.  Frankly, I know better than that.

The bulk of Branson resorts are very nice, so it just depends on what your family wants.  

Email me and we'll talk.




			
				tim said:
			
		

> JLB -- thanks.  I now am thinking about convincing the wife to go to Branson this Thanksgiving rather than 2007.  Although, I am pretty sure she would love the Big Cedar resort, I am fearful that I am probably too late to get it now for this year.  As far as what we like, we have never been to Branson so I think we will want to see a few shows, see the City with the X-mas lights, and see the countryside.  My wife loves to go on nature walks and see pretty hills, etc.  So, we will want to do some stuff in Branson, but also see the area a bit.  If we go this year and can't get Big Cedar, what resorts do you recommend?  Thanks.


----------



## geekette (Mar 20, 2006)

searching with a Big Cedar for a BC, I see 2 studios for 11/17 checkin.  Nothing for 07, it's too soon.

Generally, I see a lot more 06s than 07s, but, we're way beyond the "one year prior" deposit time.

If you choose a Silverleaf, find out which check-in days get you a Presidential.  We loved OMR Presidential - possibly the nicest unit we've ever had.  Not what you would call IN Branson, but it would serve the wife's nature hankering as from the screened-in porch, I could see mountains and Table Rock Lake.


----------



## JLB (Mar 21, 2006)

Being as there is a good selection of nice resorts, Tim has decided to hold out awhile for Big Cedar, while monitoring the others.


----------



## michaelsmalley (Mar 27, 2006)

*French Quarter*



			
				tim said:
			
		

> I am planning a trip to Branson with the family (3 kids, ages 7, 10 & 12) for Thanksgiving 2007.  This will be our first trip to Branson.  I want to start a RCI search for a nice resort that has very nice accommodations and the kids would like as well.  Any suggestions?  It must be a RCI resort as I will attempt to exchange into it.  I just checked on RCI and see that the French Quarter is available and Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort.   From the TUG reviews, the French Quarter appears nice.  Big Cedar is not coming up.  Is it worth trying to do an ongoing search to see if I could get Big Cedar?  What are the chances of that?  Any other resorts I should consider?  Thanks.



We just got back from an RCI exchange to French Quarter and it was great.  We had a 3 bedroom and it was wonderful.  I'll get a full review posted in a few days but you can't go wong with The French Quarter.

Mike S.


----------



## JLB (Mar 27, 2006)

That's one that is on Tim's list.




			
				michaelsmalley said:
			
		

> We just got back from an RCI exchange to French Quarter and it was great.  We had a 3 bedroom and it was wonderful.  I'll get a full review posted in a few days but you can't go wong with The French Quarter.
> 
> Mike S.


----------



## Asiya (Mar 31, 2006)

*Eureka Springs Arkansas*

Eureka Springs is definitely worth a trip.  It is about 40 miles from Branson if you use the main highways and a lot longer if you go the scenic route.  Lots of nice little shops, a terrific turn-of-the-century hotel, at the top of the mountain, faux trolley ride around town, and other choice little restaurants and coffee shops.  The buildings are restored, colorful Victorian residences.  Plenty of spas for you to sample the hot springs that surround the town.  A delightful contrast to Branson.  We drove there two different days on our trip to Branson, a couple of weeks ago.

Forget the new expansion in downtown Branson . . . it is not nearly ready!

Dixie Stampede is a great show to tak kids to . . . we enjoyed it and we are seniors.  Lots of food, so you can take the leftovers for lunch the next day.

The Veterans Museum is of particular interest to present day veterans, but also a great way for children to learn a little history.

There is a Cracker Barrel, at the west end of town, if you prefer those restaurants.


----------



## JLB (Mar 31, 2006)

Tim made his choice.
- - - - -

We did Area Appreciation at Presleys last night.  It's a great show.  Great instrumentals.  Great gospel.  Great humor.  Did I mention it's great?


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 14, 2006)

What was his choice - we are all interested now


I chose Emerald Point because of the views and the indoor swimming pool, but it is a far piece from the city.

We were one of the lucky ones who got Big Cedar for Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## JLB (Apr 15, 2006)

If you hadn't have asked, I could tell you!!!!

I believe Fairfield.

Did you call about Thanksgiving dinner reservations yet?  I know it seems early but at some point someone is going to want to know when they have to be made.



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> What was his choice - we are all interested now


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 16, 2006)

Do you mean Thanksgiving dinner at Big Cedar? or anywhere? or????


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 16, 2006)

Jim
Thanks for letting us know that he chose (we think) Fairfield . Mountain Vista has the better indoor pool, although there is one at Meadows too.  As FF owners, we stay there a lot and like it, too.  In fact we were there last week and will stay the few days between the Big Cedar and Emerald Point reservation weeks in November.


----------



## JLB (Apr 17, 2006)

Big Cedar.  It fills early.

Do plan on getting together in November.  Drop me an email closer.



			
				ronandjoan said:
			
		

> Do you mean Thanksgiving dinner at Big Cedar? or anywhere? or????


----------

